# Est-ce un problème de carte graphique



## herculeabc (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis un Imac en mai 2007. C'est un 2.16, 2gig ram, carte vidéo 7600gt... Depuis peu, il affiche la barre de menu de manière difforme(multicolore, mauve, rose). Quelqu'un peut me dire c'est quoi?. Est-ce la ram, la carte vidéo? Merci Nicolas


----------



## Gz' (3 Juin 2008)

Si ça apparaît sur une capture d'écran, il y a de forte chance que cela vienne de la carte graphique, si cela s'affiche uniquement sur l'écran (mais pas en capture), c'est l'écran de ton iMac qui merde.


----------



## herculeabc (3 Juin 2008)

Merci!


----------



## Gz' (3 Juin 2008)

De rien 

Alors, ça se voit sur la capture d'écran ou non ?


----------

